# Hours Capped after Dropping Blocks?



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I've heard any blocks you drop during the week is subtracted from your 40 hour maximum and that's your new maximum hours available to work that week.

Has anyone experienced that THIS week?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Doubt it, but I don't see how you could work 40 hours anyhow? I usually finish my 3 hour blocks on average in 1.5hrs. If I could i'd be making a good 1500 a week from it, which is what I make usually doing flex among other things.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah you can accept 8 hours a day and 40 hours a week. If you drop they still count towards your daily/weekly limits.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> Doubt it, but I don't see how you could work 40 hours anyhow? I usually finish my 3 hour blocks on average in 1.5hrs. If I could i'd be making a good 1500 a week from it, which is what I make usually doing flex among other things.


40 hours is easily achievable at UCA1.



KCinSD24 said:


> Yeah you can accept 8 hours a day and 40 hours a week. If you drop they still count towards your daily/weekly limits.


that was the case for me (I dropped a total of 10 hours in blocks this week) until about 6 PM today and they started showing me shifts again. I will be at 38 hours with tomorrow's blocks when I should have only been able to max out at 30 hours this week.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

KCinSD24 said:


> Yeah you can accept 8 hours a day and 40 hours a week. If you drop they still count towards your daily/weekly limits.


I've done 9 hrs in a day so 8 hrs is not the max.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I've done 9 hrs in a day so 8 hrs is not the max.


The 3 hr block warehouses seems to be capped at 9hrs per day and the 4hr warehouses are 8 hrs per day from what I've seen around


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> that was the case for me (I dropped a total of 10 hours in blocks this week) until about 6 PM today and they started showing me shifts again. I will be at 38 hours with tomorrow's blocks when I should have only been able to max out at 30 hours this week.


i wonder if it was really related to dropping blocks, then....or if u were just in a timeout for some random reason


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> The 3 hr block warehouses seems to be capped at 9hrs per day and the 4hr warehouses are 8 hrs per day from what I've seen around


UCA1 let's you work 10 per day almost every day, and *sometimes* will let you go over 40 for the week.



flexian said:


> i wonder if it was really related to dropping blocks, then....or if u were just in a timeout for some random reason


I think it was related to dropping blocks, but as Friday/Saturday approach and drivers have maxed out at 40 for the week and they get desperate, they release the penalty. it's definitely not consistent though, so it's hard to know what you're being punished for and when.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> UCA1 let's you work 10 per day almost every day, and *sometimes* will let


You can only go over 40 in quarter 4. No warehouse will let you go over 40 this time of year.

We can thank the "flex should pay overtime" lawsuit folks for that


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You can only go over 40 in quarter 4. No warehouse will let you go over 40 this time of year.
> 
> We can thank the "flex should pay overtime" lawsuit folks for that


not true, people at my warehouse showed me hours worked over 40 in one week two weeks ago.


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Maximum hours you can work in England is 24 hours per week, something to do with employment laws over here. I believe if you work over 24 hours for Amazon they would be forced to hire you as a full time member of staff, therefore everyone is capped to prevent that happening.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> UCA1 let's you work 10 per day almost every day, and *sometimes* will let you go over 40 for the week.
> 
> I think it was related to dropping blocks, but as Friday/Saturday approach and drivers have maxed out at 40 for the week and they get desperate, they release the penalty. it's definitely not consistent though, so it's hard to know what you're being punished for and when.





Shangsta said:


> You can only go over 40 in quarter 4. No warehouse will let you go over 40 this time of year.
> 
> We can thank the "flex should pay overtime" lawsuit folks for that


Dtla 5 allowed you to go over your 40 last week. I was capped at 40 hours for week on Friday and then on Saturday got notifications for blocks. Didn't believe this was true but two drivers got 48 hours last week. Was told this is controlled by blue vest. They can open the 40 hour cap at anytime. Was waiting for this at Xmas and it didn't happen but it's happening now


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

We've been super busy in Milwaukee the last few weeks, shifts sitting open all day, long lines at warehouse. I haven't gone over the 40 hour cap but i'm sure the caps are getting being relaxed with the amount of shifts they have needing to be filled.

Honestly I thought this gig would drop to a trickle after the xmas season, it's nice i've been completely wrong on that one.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I notice when I get a day with two blocks I get no offers the next day. Maybe just coincidence who knows. Every time I think I have the system figured out I realize I don't lol


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Every time I think I have the system figured out I realize I don't lol


haha same!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GaryG83 said:


> *Maximum hours you can work in England is 24 hours per week*, something to do with employment laws over here. I believe if you work over 24 hours for Amazon they would be forced to hire you as a full time member of staff, therefore everyone is capped to prevent that happening.


Interesting...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Interesting...


And sad.

Law of unintended consequences strikes again.


----------

